# Algae eating Channel Cats



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

A friend of mine came over on Saturday and started a Channel Cat iradication program in my pond. I want them all gone, I think.

I'm tired of them eating half the fish food from my automatic feeder program and I thought they were working over my forage fish too hard.

They caught 13 channels ranging from 3-6# and we cut open all their stomachs and they were all full of algae.

Is this typical?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im guessing that they are eating the alge on accident while they are sucking down the fish food. I cleaned some cats from Lundys pond and they had miscelaneous debris like acorns and sticks in their stomachs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's likley they're eatting it while they're rummaging around for aquatic insects or as Josh mentioned; perhaps the food is washing up against algae mats. Algae is by no means in the diet of catfish, but they will ingest it accidentally.


----------

